# Flaues Gefühl in da Magen



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

Möge das WAAAGH mit euch sein Jungz. ich habe nachgedacht und habe neuerdings Angst dass Warhammer  
 scheitern wird.   Warum???!!! werden einige verwundert fragen. nun ich glaube dass am Anfang des Games
 akuter Mangeln an "Ordnungskräften" herrschen wird. ich meine wer will schon Ordnung?? ich will das Spiel 
 spielen wegen den geilen Klassen und Fähigkeiten Namen der Grünhäute! und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass 
 der Großteil der Leute, die auf Warhammer heiss sind, eben nicht auf Warhammer heiss sind, sondern auf die  
 Grünhäute. ich habe echt akute Angzt das das Spiel floppt weil die Grünhäute zu geil sind. seltsam oder oO?
 Denkt mal drüber nach und schreibt mir dann bitte!


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2008)

du darfst nicht vergessen das buffed nicht die allgemeinheit aller mmorpg-gamer darstellt. es kann sogar passieren das die umfragen hier das genaue gegenteil von dem wiederspiegeln von dem was wirklich passiert. ichd enke aber auch das für solche dinge mythic schon eine art notfallplan hat. wennig geh ich ahlt zur schwächeren seite. mit mir kann man einfach nicht verlieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (22. Mai 2008)

Warhammer hat eine sehr große Zahl Anhänger, das Table Top begeistert seit Jahrzehnten eine große Menge an Spielern. 
WAR wurden enge Grenzen gesetzt damit sie diesen Namen überhaupt führen dürfen (trotzdem haben die "Grenzen" noch genug Luft)
Wäre im Table Top eine Seite soooooo viel ansprechender als die anderen gäbe es sie heute nicht mehr.
Die Ordnung hat auch ihren treuen Anhängerteil.


----------



## Sin (22. Mai 2008)

Hmm bei mir ist es eigentlich genau andersrum: Die Seite der Ordnung fasziniert mich mehr als die der Zerstörung. Dabei geht es mit nicht um die "Helden" (Also Ordnung= Gut, Zerstörung = Böse) sondern einfach um die Rasse der Zwerge. Ich bin seit jeher Zwergenspieler und werde die Tradition auch Fortsetzen.

Ich hoffe allerdings, das die minderbelegte Seite nicht im Nachteil ist, denn es währe schon blöd wenn man gerade im lvl verlauf andauernd von massenhaft Zerstörungsspielern angegriffen wird (Ich weis, war ist everywhere, aber dennoch sollte es in einem gewissen Ramen bleiben)


----------



## LionTamer (22. Mai 2008)

Hmm, auch wenn es so klingt, daß die Grunhäute sehr beliebt sind, würde ich vermuten, daß die letztlich am häufigsten gespielte Rasse das Imperium ist.
Sehr sehr viele Spieler identifizieren sich am leichtesten mit einer Rasse die ihnen ähnlich ist, und das wären halt Menschen/Imperium.

Und es gab auch schon xfach das Zitat, daß es in der WoW Beta auch so war, daß die Horde unheimlich populär war und letztlich war die Allianz auf den meisten Servern nachher in der Überhand.

Denke ähnliches ist auch bei WAR zu erwarten.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

Lol Allianz Überhand? wovon träumst du^^


----------



## D132 (22. Mai 2008)

Ach macht euch keine sorgen von wegen Zerstörung und Übermacht ...
Es wird immer Jemanden geben der, der Ordnung beitritt. Und man hat bei Mythic auch schon gesagt, dass sich sich etwas dagegen einfallen lassen möchten oder werden. Und seien wir mal erlich, nicht jeder der auf Warhammer oder ein anderes Spiel wartet hängt in Foren rum. Allein in meinem Freundeskreis gibt es 5 Leute die Ordnung spielen werden (ich bin die tapfere Nr.6)und keiner von denen hängt in irrgend einem Forum ab. Und mann müsste sämtliche Fanforen in Europa eine Umfrage starten lassen, bei der man dann alle antworten zusamenzählt und selbst dann ist das Ergebniss nicht einmal endgültig also von daher entspannt euch Leute und trinkt nen Eistee im Sommer =)


----------



## Servon (22. Mai 2008)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das es nicht so schlimm wird. Im Forum ist zwar ein großer Zerstörungsanteil, der aber nicht bedeutet , dass es zu einen Ungleichgewicht kommen wird/muss. Vereinzelte Fälle gibt es natürlich immer.

Ich freue mich schon auch auf schöne Massenschlachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (22. Mai 2008)

LionTamer schrieb:


> Sehr sehr viele Spieler identifizieren sich am leichtesten mit einer Rasse die ihnen ähnlich ist



Also wenn ich mir so manche Profilbilder ansehe ist es kein Wunder dass Orks so viel zuspruch erhalten ^^


----------



## D132 (22. Mai 2008)

Edith: nur weil ich Ein grünes Kätzchen habe bleib ich trotzdem Ordler^^


----------



## Shalor (23. Mai 2008)

Ich denke vielen kommts aufs Gameplay draufan und nicht unbedingt ob man nun ein Ork ist oder ein Zwerg.
Ich bin ja auch totaler Chaos Fan kann mir aber dennoch vorstellen vllt mal einen Feuerzauberer anzuspielen.

Naja wir werden dann ja sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Verdammte Scheisse! Dauert noch so verdammt lange bis WAR (möglicherweise) rauskommt!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (23. Mai 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Hmm bei mir ist es eigentlich genau andersrum: Die Seite der Ordnung fasziniert mich mehr als die der Zerstörung. Dabei geht es mit nicht um die "Helden" (Also Ordnung= Gut, Zerstörung = Böse) sondern einfach um die Rasse der Zwerge. Ich bin seit jeher Zwergenspieler und werde die Tradition auch Fortsetzen.



Ich weiß, man sieht es mir nicht an, aber: Zwerge an die Macht!

Ich bin selbst ein begeisterter Zwergenfan und obwohl ich im Tabletop eine Goblinarmee anführe, so wird man mich bei W.a.r. eher auf Seiten der Zwerge als auf Seiten den Grünhäute finden (wenn es die Gobbos bei W.a.r. als eigene Fraktion/Armee geben würde, wär's natürlich was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich denke nicht, dass es allzu große zahlmäßige Unterschiede bei der Zerstörung und Ordnung geben wird - oder hoffe es zumindest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

Shalor es kommt bei einem MMORPG NICHT nur aufs Gameplay an sondern da Warhammer PvP Ausrichtung 
 hat meiner Meinung nach auf eine Ausgeglichenheit der beiden Fraktionen. wenn nun wie ich die Befürchtung 
 habe ( ihr habt sie schon ein bisschen zerstreut ich danke euch dafür) alle Zerstörung machen, wird das beiden
 Fraktionen keinen Spass machen. Zerstörung---->>> keine Gegner, Ordnung-----no Chance


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Mai 2008)

Es kommt auch noch darauf an wie die Entwickler das mit der Serverpopulation in den Griff kriegen. Am ehesten würde mir da noch die Version zusagen bei der ab einem Bestimmten unterschied in den Bevölkerungszahlen die anmeldungen für die größere Seite dichtgemacht werden.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

Das habe ich mir schon gedacht dass die das tun werden bei so einem Fall. Nur dass ich leider das Spiel zB wie
 schon gesagt wegen der Grünhäute spielen will und einige andere wegen bestimmter klassen bei anderen 
 Völkern. und wenn ich einen "ähem" Elfen oder einen Menschen mit Topffrisur zocken muss wenn ich mir das 
 Ding gekauft habe, dann werde ich echt sauer... und zocke halt stattdessen WoW weiter.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (23. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir schon gedacht dass die das tun werden bei so einem Fall. Nur dass ich leider das Spiel zB wie
> schon gesagt wegen der Grünhäute spielen will und einige andere wegen bestimmter klassen bei anderen
> Völkern. und wenn ich einen "ähem" Elfen oder einen Menschen mit Topffrisur zocken muss wenn ich mir das
> Ding gekauft habe, dann werde ich echt sauer... und zocke halt stattdessen WoW weiter.



Es wird ja mehr als einen Server geben, wenn es wirklich soweit kommen sollte, dass man auf einem Server keine neuen Zerstörungs-Chars erstellen kann, machst du es einfach auf einem anderen Server.
Außerdem glaub ich nicht, dass soetwas in den ersten Monaten passieren wird. Wenn du also von Anfang an dabei bist, ist es eh kein Problem. Andernfalls musst du es eben so machen, wie ich es ein paar Sätze zuvor geschrieben habe; und das sollte ja auch kein Beinbruch sein. Also keine Sorge, du wirst deinen Ork spielen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  "Stirnabwisch"


----------



## LionTamer (24. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Lol Allianz Überhand? wovon träumst du^^



Auf 55% aller europäischen WoW-Server sind mehr Allianzer als Hordler vertreten......


Werde so oder so auf 2 Servern spielen (wegen Fraktionsbegrenzung) und nach Möglichkeit jede Rasse und alle 4 Archtypen erstellen und schauen was wir dann am meisten liegt. Also in der Open Beta-Phase.

Dann mal schauen wo meine Bekannten alle spielen werden.
Die wollen wahrscheinlich Ordnung spielen.
Dann wird es wohl n Zwerg als Main werden............aber Ork/Goblin werd ich auch 100% zocken.
Dafür find die ich einfach zu kultig.


----------



## _Elodîn_ (24. Mai 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass zum Beispiel die Zwerge einen starken Gegenpol zu den Grünhäuten darstellen
(Gegenpol is gut ^^, denn sie ziehen sich an).

Ich mein, sind sie nicht knuffig? So klein und knuddelig? Möcht man ihnen nicht über den Kopf fahren, auch wenn er so weit unten ist? Ja, mit einem Spalta?

Ich hab eher die Befürchtung, dass es wieder massig Elfen, bei war vor allem Dunkelelfen, geben wird, weil spitzohren...keine ahnung, eigentlich. Warum auch immer, bei WoW (sorry) gabs in der guten alten zeit ne MENGE nachtelfen und jetzt bzw bis vor 5 monaten oder so NOCH MEHR blutelfen.
Hier im forum ist das ja nicht der fall, aber wer weiß...

Am kleinsten wird die anzahl der "normalen" (=unsadistischen=langweiligen) Elfen sein, schätze ich, bzw die bestehen nur aus Schwertmeistern und der ranged-dd-karriere...wie heißt sie denn...Schattenjäger?


----------



## Sempai02 (24. Mai 2008)

Ich mache mir keine Sorgen,denn:

a) Viele Spieler sind Warhammerneulinge und spielen immer die "Guten".
b) Viele PO-Besitzer werden in der Beta die Klassen erstmal antesten.
und c) Bei WoW wollten auch alle zu Beginn Horde spielen und am Ende haben fast alle Allianz gespielt.

Ich warte ab und teste die Klassen in den nächsten Monaten in Ruhe durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Patso (24. Mai 2008)

naja falls ich in die beta komm ( was unwarscheinlich is ) test ich alles klassen paar lvls lang und nehm dann das wo mir am besten gefällt und falls ich net in die beta komm dann mach ich mir nen großen grünen was für einen genau kA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (24. Mai 2008)

öhm, naja ich glaube das es kein problem zwischen der verteilung der seiten geben wird. es gibt ja z.b. bei WoW auch kein problem zwischen der verteilung zwischen horde und allianz. es wird auch hier mit sicherheit genug leute geben, die hochelfen, zwerge oder menschen zocken werden.
und persöhnlich zu mir reizen mich nicht die grünhäuter, sondern des chaos, da dieses sowieso mein favoriten volk aus warhammer ist, und das dazu noch meine favoriten-chaosgottheit tzeentch mit intergriert wurde, finde ich auch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (2. Juni 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Lol Allianz Überhand? wovon träumst du^^



nicht die überhand im BG oder so sondern von den spielerzahlen aus...


----------



## HGVermillion (4. Juni 2008)

@Vito Corleone

Dem TE geht es darum das WAR hauptsächlich Open PvP als ziehl haben wird, und da würde eine 3:1 verteilung von Zerstörung und Ordnung doch etwas störend sein.


----------



## Zez (4. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Warhammer hat eine sehr große Zahl Anhänger, das Table Top begeistert seit Jahrzehnten eine große Menge an Spielern.
> WAR wurden enge Grenzen gesetzt damit sie diesen Namen überhaupt führen dürfen (trotzdem haben die "Grenzen" noch genug Luft)
> Wäre im Table Top eine Seite soooooo viel ansprechender als die anderen gäbe es sie heute nicht mehr.
> Die Ordnung hat auch ihren treuen Anhängerteil.


Genau darauf hoffe ich, das viele Spieler vom Tabletop ihren Armeen treu bleiben =)


----------



## Dargrimm (12. Juni 2008)

Hey Don Vito, 

mach dir keine Sorgen, ich werd einen Zwergen spielen, damit hat die gesamte Grünhaut Armee mehr als genug zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Äxtewetz*

Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldobin (12. Juni 2008)

Da sind wir dann schon zu 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Hammer und Schild aufheb*

Gruß


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Juni 2008)

Hmm.. schon 2 Zwerge die mir die Stiefel vom ganzen Elfenblut sauber putzen dürfen, als Dunkelelf kann man ja nie genug Sklaven habne, ihr seid leider irgendwie nicht lange haltbar, der letze faselte irgendwas von Grimnir und wollte mit einer Waffe auf mich losgehen, ziemlich putzig muss ich sagen, und wie erst sein Kopf von den Schultern flog, soviel hab ich lange nicht mehr gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (12. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Hmm.. schon 2 Zwerge die mir die Stiefel vom ganzen Elfenblut sauber putzen dürfen, als Dunkelelf kann man ja nie genug Sklaven habne, ihr seid leider irgendwie nicht lange haltbar, der letze faselte irgendwas von Grimnir und wollte mit einer Waffe auf mich losgehen, ziemlich putzig muss ich sagen, und wie erst sein Kopf von den Schultern flog, soviel hab ich lange nicht mehr gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Während dir die beiden das Blut abwischen, schiess ich dir von hinten in den Rücken ^^


----------



## Moagim (13. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Während dir die beiden das Blut abwischen, schiess ich dir von hinten in den Rücken ^^



von Hinten in den Rücken?.....du ELF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (13. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Während dir die beiden das Blut abwischen, schiess ich dir von hinten in den Rücken ^^



ich dachte erst hier postet ein Schattenkrieger, von denen hätte ich sowas erwartet, aber nicht von angeblich so ehrenvollen Zwergen, man merkt das deren Hochzeit vorbei ist, wenn denen das Bier die Zunge nur für solche aussagen lockert. ^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (14. Juni 2008)

@ Dargrimm and Baldobin., es wird mir eine Ehre sein eure Köpfe unter meinem Grünen Fuss zu zermatschen oder mit meinem Spalta zu Zerschmettern. Hmmm ich kann mich zwischen diesen beiden Tötungsarten nicht entscheiden.. einerseits ist Zermatschen natürlich geil wegen diesem anregendem ploppenden Geräusch andererseits gehen Zwergenblutflecken ziemlich schlecht raus...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neolus (16. Juni 2008)

Keine Angst ihr grünen Hohlbirnen bekommt schon genug zu tun! Auch wenn ich zwerge nicht leiden kann, so werde ich ihnen zur Seite stehen da ihr sowieso zu uns kommen würdet wenn die kleinen nicht mehr da sind.
Und seit sicher ich schieß jeden in den Rücken der es wagt mir den Rücken zu kehren^^


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Juni 2008)

Neolus schrieb:


> Und seit sicher ich schieß jeden in den Rücken der es wagt mir den Rücken zu kehren^^



tss.. von einem der noch Schlimmer ist als jeder Asur erwarte ich auch nichts anderes, ihr hab immerhin eueren rechmäßigen Herrn Malekith verraten, uns seid somit noch schlimmer als der rest der arroganten Elfen auf Ulthuan.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camillo70 (21. Juni 2008)

ich finde Don Vito Corleone blickt nich durch seine Rosa Brille durch
erstens einmal hat einer hier im forum  behauptet dass es in WOW
mehr allianzspieler gibt als Horde(was Donvito abgestritten hat) und das stimmt auch um 7%mehr

das zeigt schon eine charakterschwäche von DonVito das er bei seiner meinung
bleibt und die Wahrheit nicht akzeptiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Camillo

Hey neolus ich bins Dorian^^


----------



## Khorns Dude (22. Juni 2008)

Tja sin wir halt verräter doch die Dunkelelfen sollten sich an ihre eigene nase fassen imerhin habt ihr das ganze volk der elfen verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich glaub am anfang werden alle wirklich die zerstörung spielen aber manchen wirds dan nich gefallen kommen halt zur anderen seite
das wir sich schon irgendwie ausgleichen


freue mich schon auf den ersten dunkelelfen der mein schwert kosten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (22. Juni 2008)

Khorns schrieb:


> Tja sin wir halt verräter doch die Dunkelelfen sollten sich an ihre eigene nase fassen imerhin habt ihr das ganze volk der elfen verraten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut Erbfolge =Malekith rechtmäßiger Phönixkönig.
(Du Eidbrecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Auch wenn der Thronfolger ein mieses A....... ist bleibt er trotzdem der Sohn des Königs.


----------



## Nevad (26. Juni 2008)

http://warstatistic.net46.net/ 
Ich schmeiß den Link einfach mal in die Menge.Nach dieser Statisktik sollte es doch ziemlich ausgegleichen sein.Man muss aber selber wissen,ob man dieser Statistik vertraut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (30. Juni 2008)

Hey,
wie Nevad schon sagte, es gibt genug Statistiken dazu. Die haben im Schnitt so ca. alle das gleiche Ergebnis - 45~47% Ordnung und 53~55% Zerstörung.

Ich persöhnlich mache mir da keine Sorgen das die Zerstörung vor Spielern überquellt. Zudem, gibt es ya auch noch einen Cap. Z.B. wenn 1500 von der Zerstörungsseite on sind, ersteht eine Warteschlange.

MfG
CriticaL


----------



## Rosengarten (11. Juli 2008)

Erstmal zu der Umfrage...sieht ja ausgeglichen aus, aber was mich erstaunt ist:Alter 75: 0,17% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Warhammer hat eine sehr große Zahl Anhänger, das Table Top begeistert seit Jahrzehnten eine große Menge an Spielern.
> WAR wurden enge Grenzen gesetzt damit sie diesen Namen überhaupt führen dürfen (trotzdem haben die "Grenzen" noch genug Luft)
> Wäre im Table Top eine Seite soooooo viel ansprechender als die anderen gäbe es sie heute nicht mehr.
> Die Ordnung hat auch ihren treuen Anhängerteil.


Also in W40k gibt es ein eindeutiges übergewicht an Space-Marine Spielern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In WHF ist es nicht so gravierend. Ist von Region zu Region anders, hier sollen angeblich viele Echsenmenschen und Waldelfen zocken, aber naja in Spielen zockt man sowieso mehrere Klassen/Karrieren und viele werden beide Seiten spielen, wie ich, halt jewils auf anderen Servern.


----------



## dunndeal (14. Juli 2008)

Werd auch erstmal in der Beta meine Favoriten antesten (" An Signatur denk") und dann eine Entscheidung fällen.
Hab eigentlich mehr bedenken das die meisten Zersörungs-Spieler auch nen Chosen bevorzugen und es so zu einem Problem mit der 
"Angebot-und-Nachfrage" kommt.


----------



## myxir21 (14. Juli 2008)

Ich spiel in der Beta Chaos, aber im Release dann Ordnung. Habe ich bewusst so gemacht.

Zwerge sind im Look den Orks klar überlegen. Hochelfen den Dunkelelfen auch. Und Chaos mochte ich noch nie wirklich.

Ordnung hat auch die cooleren Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Juli 2008)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Ich spiel in der Beta Chaos, aber im Release dann Ordnung. Habe ich bewusst so gemacht.
> 
> Zwerge sind im Look den Orks klar überlegen. Hochelfen den Dunkelelfen auch. Und Chaos mochte ich noch nie wirklich.
> 
> ...



Egal was du rauchst, ich will es auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , letzten endes wird alles im Chaos versinken, warum also heroisch verteidigen wenn man bei den Gewinnern spielen kann, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myxir21 (14. Juli 2008)

Ich habe keine Probleme in Unterzahl zu sein.

Helde sind noch nie geboren in einer Armee in Überzahl. 

An echte Helden erinnert man sich nur an solche welche heroisch gekämpft haben gegen einen übermächtigen Feind.

und natürlich auch mehr oder weniger gewonnen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wird es auch bei mir sein.

Ich kann mir unter 5 Feinden einen aussuchen zum umhauen. Du musst dir einen mit 4 anderen Spielern teilen xD


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Juli 2008)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Probleme in Unterzahl zu sein.
> Helde sind noch nie geboren in einer Armee in Überzahl.
> An echte Helden erinnert man sich nur an solche welche heroisch gekämpft haben gegen einen übermächtigen Feind.
> und natürlich auch mehr oder weniger gewonnen haben
> ...



es hat schon seinen Reiz einem "Guten" Helden zu zeigen wo seine grenzen liegen (warscheinlich spiele ich deswegen so gerne Dungeon Keeper ^^), was hält euch Helden denn bitte aufreicht?

Oh wir sterben hier alle für die Gute Sache!

Da halte ich es doch lieber an mir, ich kämpfe um des Kampfes willen, wer mich besiegt ist stärker und wen ich besiege ist Tot. Ich halte mich nicht wegen kleinigkeiten auf wie dem verteidigen der Höfe und Gehöfte des Feindes, ich will die Schatzkammer, ein paar Sklaven und noch mehr Feinde zum Kämpfen, wenn schon alle das Loot wollen könen sie es doch auf der bösen Seite einfach herauslassen, ich bin da um zu plündern und höchstens die Götter selbst werden mich daran hindern.

Wie du siehst muss man nur ein bischen aus den Motivationen seines Volkes lernen und schon hat man einen guten Grund wies sich die "Helden" als ein Hinderniss darstellen das beseitigt werden muss, und da stöhrt auch einen die Tatsache das man mit 4 anderen den Feind teilen muss nicht mehr großartig,........ ok außer die wollen auch alle das Plündern der Charaktere als Beruf erlernen wie ich, da könnte es probleme geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (16. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube mit dem Plündern wirst du Probleme bekommen, das werden sie alle machen wollen, ist doch das schönste was es gibt für eine Dunkelelfen, plündern und brandschatzen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Na na nur weil ich ein Grünes Krokodil im Avatar habe heißt das noch garnichts Sin =D aber wie schon oben geschrieben es kommt alles wie es kommen soll ...
> Edith: Hmmm mein neuer Avatar is zwar grün aber eine Mischung aus Mensch und katze nehm ich mal an ^^



Das is der Master Chief btw ...

OT: Es gibt ne Menge Leute, denen die hässlichen gestalten der Chaos nicht zu sagen...Gut...ich werd mit meinem Bruder halt Dunkelelf spielen ...aber SONST ...währe ich wohl auch eher auf der Ordnungs Seite...Weil sonen in Platte gehüllter Mensch hat was.


----------



## Evereve (16. Juli 2008)

Bei Warcraft wurde zu Beginn auch vermutet, dass mehr Leute auf mächte Orks, behaarte Tauren und fiese Trolle abfahren als auf knuffige Gnome, langweilige Menschen und kitsche Nachtelfen. 
Und was kam raus? Im Endeffekt herrscht auf 95% der Server ein Allianzüberhang. 

Ich werd WAR mit einigen Freunden anfangen und wir raufen uns jetzt schon die Haare da einige Ordnung und andere Zerstörung spielen möchten. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass sich die zwei Fraktionen in WAR die Waage halten werden.


----------



## Rosengarten (30. Juli 2008)

In WoW sind auch viele Kinder vertreten die auf sowas kitschiges stehen wie Nachtelfen und Gnome.


----------



## Kardan (23. August 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Möge das WAAAGH mit euch sein Jungz. ich habe nachgedacht und habe neuerdings Angst dass Warhammer
> scheitern wird.   Warum???!!! werden einige verwundert fragen. nun ich glaube dass am Anfang des Games
> akuter Mangeln an "Ordnungskräften" herrschen wird. ich meine wer will schon Ordnung?? ich will das Spiel
> spielen wegen den geilen Klassen und Fähigkeiten Namen der Grünhäute! und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass
> ...



Also auf den Betaservern ist das Verhältnis Zerstörung : Ordnung so ungefähr 1.2 :1 
Bei einem gewissen Spiel mit drei Buchstaben, wäre ein solch ausgeglichenes Verhältnis traumhaft. Dasselbe gilt für die Klassen und Rassenverteilung die (in der Beta) rundweg gut und ausgeglichen ist (nirgends eine Klasse oder Rasse mit mehr als 10-20% mehr Spielern).

Vielleicht sind die Betaspieler nicht repräsentativ aber es gibt keinen Hinweis darauf, daß eine Rasse, Klasse oder Seite ein krasses Übergewicht haben wird.

PS: keine Angst grüne Burschens, es gibt eine Fraktion von Warhammerspielern die bei euch so gut wie garnicht auftauchen wird und gezwungenermassen andere Charaktere wählen muss: Frauen ^^


----------



## sichel2 (31. August 2008)

Also ich muss gestehen, dass ich dieses „flaue Gefühl“ schon seit einigen Monaten habe.

Die Gründe dafür sind dabei Folgende:

1.	Viele Leute die ich kenne, sagen sich, wenn ich schon ein PvP-lastiges Rollenspiel spiele, dann doch auf der Seite der Bösen (auch wenn theoretisch beide Seiten hier gleichböse sein sollen, so will sich diese Annahme beim Studium der Rassenbeschreibung einfach nicht bestätigen), da es sich so herrlich mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren lässt, wenn man einen lieben Mitspieler mal einfach so im Namen der Zerstörung „umklobbt“.

2.	Der Hauptgrund für das Ungleichgewicht der Rassen in WoW liegt darin, dass im Vergleich Gnom-Taure, Nachtelf-Troll, Zwerg-Ork, Mensch-Untoter, die Horde optisch einfach sehr weit hinten lag (ich wollte nicht 70 Stufen lang auf einen fetten, behaarten Taurenarsch gucken^^).
Die Bestätigung für diese Annahme findet sich in der Einführung der Blutelfen, denn mit der ersten „hübschen“ Rasse auf Hordenseite ist deren Population sprunghaft angestiegen.
Bei WAR hingegen macht die Zerstörung eine verdammt gute Figur (Dunkelelfen sag ich nur!) zudem gibt es mit der Mutation beim Chaos eine erfrischend neue Fähigkeit, der „die Ordnung“ nichts entgegenzusetzen hat. 

3.	Einige der angekündigten Extras passen einfach viel besser zur Zerstörung (wobei ich mir jetzt nicht sicher bin ob/wann sie es noch in Spiel schaffen), aber das dekorieren von Rüstungen mit Überresten erschlagener Gegner würde einem Hochelfen einfach nicht stehen.

4.	Zudem werden viele, die bei WoW lange genug die braven „Allies“ gespielt haben, mal was neues ausprobieren und geradewegs in den weit offenen Armen der Zerstörung landen.

Kurzum: Optik, Style, und Spielfeeling sprechen für mich ganz klar für die Zerstörung.


----------



## texus19 (31. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Na na nur weil ich ein Grünes Krokodil im Avatar habe heißt das noch garnichts Sin =D aber wie schon oben geschrieben es kommt alles wie es kommen soll ...
> Edith: Hmmm mein neuer Avatar is zwar grün aber eine Mischung aus Mensch und katze nehm ich mal an ^^



Das ist der Master Chief....... DER MASTER CHIEF!!!!


----------



## ExodiusHC (31. August 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Na na nur weil ich ein Grünes Krokodil im Avatar habe heißt das noch garnichts Sin =D aber wie schon oben geschrieben es kommt alles wie es kommen soll ...
> Edith: Hmmm mein neuer Avatar is zwar grün aber eine Mischung aus Mensch und katze nehm ich mal an ^^



Du hast gerade mein Lieblingsgame geflamt xD und dass auf die heftigste Art und Weise.
Du weißt ja nicht einmal für was das Halo steht.

Reclaimer steh mir bei ich ehre deine Taten trotzdem. Er ist nur ein Grunt :<.


----------



## Palanteus (2. September 2008)

Hiho...

also ich denke das man nur dann wirklich ein Vorteil aus der Masse an Mehrspieler ziehen wird wenn diese zusammen arbeiten im RvR. Bekanntlich schweißt es ja zusammen wenn man in der Unterzahl ist.

Wenn ich dann noch den Rückschluss von DAOC ziehe (auch Mythic) wo das Reich das in Unterzahl ist einen kleinen Boost im Damage bekommen hat (glaube auch bei der XP beim Leveln ist aber zu lange her) dann denke ich mal wird sich das schon auf Dauer lösen ^^.

Gruß Palanteus


----------



## Katalmacht (6. September 2008)

Ihr macht euch unöltige Sorge und ihr werdet vileiecht überascht sein wie viel letzendlich Ordung spielen.


----------



## Kira-kun (6. September 2008)

Die Mehrheit natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiss nimmer wo es war. 
Aber es gab mal ne Auswertung zu Kotor, wo man ja die Wahl hatte
ob man Jedi oder Sith wird im laufe des Spiels und knapp 90% wurden
Jedis.
Böse sein mag zwar verlockend klingen, aber wenn man dann wählen muss,
macht mans doch wie mans ausm RL gewohnt ist.

Was nicht heissen soll, das alle Zerstörungs Spieler, brutale Prügler sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Audara (9. September 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Habe ich auch gelesen und denke das ein großteil Ordnung spielen wird, ich selbst konnte meine leute mit denen ich WAR zocken werde überzeugen zumindest auf Seiten der Zerstörung anzufangen, das Argument "aber ihr habt damals bei Spiel xy alle Allianz genommen und ich musste mich beugen" hat gezogen *g*

Ach ja, wenn ich deinen Nick betrachte und mir deinen Post durch den Kopf gehen lasse warst du in Kotor sicher ein Sith der sich für einen Jedi hielt
Light Yagami oder in jp Yagami Light 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lacey aka Ishan (11. September 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> In WoW sind auch viele Kinder vertreten die auf sowas kitschiges stehen wie Nachtelfen und Gnome.


Nicht jeder muss irgendwas kompensieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predator8000 (13. September 2008)

Sicher sind alle Zerstörungs-spieler brutale Prügler, wer was anderes glaubt
kann mich gerne mal besuchen kommen und sich ein Bild machen. ;D

Also ich hoffe und denke es wird einfach ein Limit eingebaut, das es nicht
zur Überbevölkerung einer Seite kommt, wäre schon lame...


----------



## Abyssion (13. September 2008)

Anfangs hatte ich auch ein flaues Gefühl was das Gleichgewicht von Ordnung und Chaos angeht. 
Aber mittlerweile übelege ich ob ich wirklich Chaos wählen werde. Klar Orks und Dunkelelfen und die Anhänger des Chaos passen so richtig gut in ein PvP bzw. RvR Spiel aber auch die Mächte der Ordnung haben nette Klassen anzubieten.
Hexenjäger, Sigmapriester und Feuerzauberer werden sicher auch gefragt sein. Und Zwerge sind sicher bei vielen Spielern auch Kult und werden aus Prinzip gewählt. Der Schattenkrieger der Hochelfen hört sich in meinen Ohren auch ganz nett an.

Aber bislang erzeugen die Trailer zu Warhammer mehr Atmosphäre für Chaosspieler. Daher werde ich wohl beim Chaos bleiben und einen Auserkorenen spielen wie viele andere auch. Und ich hoffe das viele Chaosspieler auch Nahkampfklassen wählen. Es wäre einfach schade wenn man zwar 30 Range DDs hinter sich hat aber als einziger nach vorne stürmt und 50 Feuerbälle auf einen zufliegen.


----------



## Shortbreak (15. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> Das ist der Master Chief....... DER MASTER CHIEF!!!!


wie ich gelacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum topic: ich denke auch das es viel zu viele Helden gibt die allein wegen dem aufkommenden "Die Zerstörung rennt alles nieder, die Zerstörung ist in der Überzahl" geil auf eine Heldenrolle in unterzahl werden.
das gleicht sich schon aus.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (16. September 2008)

Also auf Erengard haben uns die Zwerge im Tier1 gestern ziemlich den Arsch aufgerissen. Die haben das Gebiet ziemlich lange kontrolliert bisses irgendwann um 1 uhr morgens wieder umkämpft war


----------



## D132 (16. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> Das ist der Master Chief....... DER MASTER CHIEF!!!!






ExodiusHC schrieb:


> Du hast gerade mein Lieblingsgame geflamt xD und dass auf die heftigste Art und Weise.
> Du weißt ja nicht einmal für was das Halo steht.
> 
> Reclaimer steh mir bei ich ehre deine Taten trotzdem. Er ist nur ein Grunt :<.






Shortbreak schrieb:


> wie ich gelacht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hey Jungs bleibt locker als ich diesen Post geschrieben habe hatte ich nen grünen Kroko als Avatar =D 
mir ist schon klar wen ich jetzt als Avatar habe also immer locker bleiben ^^


----------



## Tandelzhexer (24. September 2008)

Viele werden wegen den Wartezeiten zur Minderheit wechseln (hoffe da wird was getan) bis die eine Siete wieder weniger sind. Immer hin und her... ^^
Bei WoW sind die Fraktionen auch unterschiedlcih stark belegt, na Und?

Alle Fehler sind fürn Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (25. September 2008)

ähm für mich sind zwerge und grünhäuter die langweiligsten rassen

LG Smeal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (28. September 2008)

Smeal schrieb:


> ähm für mich sind zwerge und grünhäuter die langweiligsten rassen
> 
> LG Smeal
> 
> ...




Sowas kannn und wird nur von nem Spitzohren-Fan kommen...

...aber gut, jeder hat nen anderen Geschmack, ich würd keine Rassen spielen wo ich denjenigen im Profil ansehen muss  ob Oberweite da ist oder nicht, nur damit ich erkennen kann obs Männlein oder Weiblein ist...


----------

